# Larrivee guitars



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 10, 2012)

So my uncle just bought a Larrivee Model L-03.

I played it for the first time today.

BRILLIANT guitars for the price.

My uncle has ABSOLUTELY no idea how to play guitar so he was relieved when I came around to play it since it was sitting in its case without him knowing how to play it 

Anyone own one or have any thoughts on them?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 10, 2012)

Canada


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 10, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Canada



"...so you _know_ it's good."


----------



## Enselmis (Aug 11, 2012)

I have an LV-09 rosewood and it is beautiful perfection. I'm pretty sure the LV's are actually made in California though, not Canada. At least mine is definitely California. Good try though.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 11, 2012)

Enselmis said:


> I have an LV-09 rosewood and it is beautiful perfection. I'm pretty sure the LV's are actually made in California though, not Canada. At least mine is definitely California. Good try though.



Most people would say that's better.

*Americans*



It's a freaking sweet guitar. I'll post pics at some stage.


----------



## Koop (Aug 11, 2012)

Amazing guitars. I have an L-03R, bought it used for $850 - what a steal! Seriously, Taylor doesn't offer rosewood on their guitars until the 700/800 series and those cost over $2000! I'd take a Larrivee over a Taylor or Martin any day.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2012)

Koop said:


> Amazing guitars. I have an L-03R, bought it used for $850 - what a steal! Seriously, Taylor doesn't offer rosewood on their guitars until the 700/800 series and those cost over $2000! I'd take a Larrivee over a Taylor or Martin any day.



What do they offer _before_ the 700/800 series?

I'm sure my uncle will be pleased to hear about this sort of praise


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2012)

Also, why the hell does my Uncle's guitar have only one strap button?


----------



## Fiction (Aug 12, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Also, why the hell does my Uncle's guitar have only one strap button?



New Zealand humour


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2012)

Fiction said:


> New Zealand humour



Story is, his daughter (my cousin) bought a guitar too. It's quite sweet really, father and daughter both buying guitars.

Neither of them have two strap buttons on their guitars, just one at the hilt/bottom side of the body 

I don't get it.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh, acoustic straps are different 

One side goes on the bottom and the other end is tied around the head stock just past the nut.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Oh, acoustic straps are different
> 
> One side goes on the bottom and the other end is tied around the head stock just past the nut.





DEAR GOD...



...I really am retarded.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2012)

Never owned one, but have wanted one for a long time


----------



## Bevo (Aug 12, 2012)

Totally Canadian company with a new manufacturing shop in the USA, best of both worlds.Larrivee :: Acoustic Build Tour :: _001

I have played the higher end ones and my friend has a few. When shopping it was between one and a Taylor, the Taylor won due to a better fit yet the Larrivee did sound better.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2012)

Bevo said:


> Totally Canadian company with a new manufacturing shop in the USA, best of both worlds.Larrivee :: Acoustic Build Tour :: _001
> 
> I have played the higher end ones and my friend has a few. When shopping it was between one and a Taylor, the Taylor won due to a better fit yet the Larrivee did sound better.



Taylors _do_ look comfortable as fuck and I like their aesthetic better.


----------



## Enselmis (Aug 12, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Taylors _do_ look comfortable as fuck and I like their aesthetic better.




My problem with taylor is the total lack of body. They sound good for ensemble playing but when you're just jamming on your own they're pretty flimsy. The Larrivee's have a real midrange and richness to them in comparison.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2012)

Enselmis said:


> My problem with taylor is the total lack of body. They sound good for ensemble playing but when you're just jamming on your own they're pretty flimsy. The Larrivee's have a real midrange and richness to them in comparison.



Interesting. I haven't played a Taylor, but the Larrivee did sound fucking sweet.


----------



## avenger (Aug 13, 2012)

The only Larrivee I've played was fantastic. Can't tell you what model it was but it played like butter and sounded so rich and full when strumming through chords but still had a good chime to it when picking through melodies.


----------



## Koop (Aug 13, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> What do they offer _before_ the 700/800 series?
> 
> I'm sure my uncle will be pleased to hear about this sort of praise



Taylor only offers Mahogany and Flamed Maple up until 700/800 IIRC...

I thought about selling my Larrivee after buying a new Stonebridge, but slapped myself for contemplating the thought. The Larrivee (especially the L series) kicks so much ass for any style of acoustic music.
Here's my precious


----------



## Underworld (Aug 13, 2012)

Koop said:


> Taylor only offers Mahogany and Flamed Maple up until 700/800 IIRC...


 

Nope. They offer Sapele laminates (100), Rosewood laminates (200), Sapele (300), Ovangkol (400), Mahogany (500) and maple (600).


----------



## Koop (Aug 14, 2012)

Underworld said:


> Nope. They offer Sapele laminates (100), Rosewood laminates (200), Sapele (300), Ovangkol (400), Mahogany (500) and maple (600).



I stand corrected.


----------



## Volteau (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a C-09 which I would not trade/sell for anything in the world. Awesome sounding guitar. Will post pics later today.


----------



## no_dice (Aug 15, 2012)

My dad has one he picked up from a pawn shop in pristine condition for a few hundred bucks. I played it, and jesus christ it makes everything you play sound like a recorded album.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 18, 2012)

Have to agree, Larrivee guitars are wonderfully fun. Also enjoyed Seagull (still blaming Canada) and Alvarez (still own a twelve of the former) wares.


----------

